# Motorhome Tuning in Hull from £150



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I got my 2.0 HDI Suntor fitted with the add on tuning box and my girlfriends parents recently got their 2.3 Multijet 130 done at the same place. They even show you how to install so you can remove and fit to your next motorhome.

Power and Economy increase were great, we did 11k on our chip on the 2.0hdi and managed 30mpg in a fully laden 'luton' type van averaging 65/70mph most days. We got 36mpg when we slowed down in the Netherlands. This was worked out tank-to-tank rather then an on board trip.

About £150 for the tuning box including fitting - really friendly guys and great service. Wanted to post a note here as they have been so helpful.

http://www.dieseltuner.co.uk/


----------

